# Some new pics of Happy the booz drinker?



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

Had the saltie out the other day in the sun so thought I'd get some new shots of the big boy.
My mate threw the bottle beside him to get a shot to show his size and I thought that was a good idea, I might do that myself one day. But when the croc opened his mouth to bask I decided ok, time to get out the digi.:lol: 

Look at those chompers!






One too many. Taxi?









Enjoy.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 16, 2007)

Awsome! First pic is a cracker. He's getting big!!! Hows your hand going


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

nearly all better, I dont think I'll be giving anyone the finger with the right hand again though. One that first pic I was going to put a test, insert rat here


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pic. Looks like he's well fed


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, he is, I think he needs a diet


----------



## Jozz (Dec 16, 2007)

As long as you don't try the trick that guy in Tailand did..............


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

lol no I think I'll pass on that one


----------



## channi (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry i don't drink is that bottle a one litre one or a normal stubbie size? Which ever it is happy looks great.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 16, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Full3R (Dec 16, 2007)

Just curious, wheres he going when hes full size? gunna have his own pool?


----------



## Jozz (Dec 16, 2007)

Curious - what do you feed him, and do they roll (death roll) with their food? Probably a stupid question???


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

he already has his own pool. It will get bigger with him, he will be well looked after. Its just a normal stubby, he is about a meter.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah the death roll is something I've only just got him doing. Only because I havn't tried prio. Rats, mice, quails, chickens, meat, you name it he'll eat it just about. I vary his diet a lot but it's mostly rats of various sizes. Usualls he just swallows hole like a pig, but I've found a great use for snake tongs! You fight your crocodile for his food :lol: First time I tried it he death rolled in a second and tore it to shreds. Not the nicest thing, one day I might film it and put it on youtube.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool - thanks


----------



## Full3R (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice, I really didnt think you could keep Salties, but then again, i live in NSW


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

Victoria you can, also NT and SA? maybe. Not sure. Funny thing is I hear that in NT you have to sell them to a croc farm once they reach 1 meter.... poor crocs.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 16, 2007)

A mate of mine use to live in NT near Kakadu, he had a deal with a local croc farm that they supplied him a young croc but once it reach 4 foot, theyd come get it and give him a hatchling to raise again
or so he says


----------



## m.punja (Dec 16, 2007)

he is right, they do them deals. I think in vic to do that deal you just have to pay freight. But then your little baby is off to be farmed? I don't like the idea of that.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, it would be hard to just give it up, 
But when my mate was doing these deals, it was to help repopulate Freshies in an area where their numbers had diminished, so it was like a conservation program used with local people


----------



## scorps (Dec 16, 2007)

hahaha sweet man


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy is looking really happy - but not with you! :lol: He's a ripper!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics punja any chance of a pic of his pool?


----------



## Kirby (Dec 16, 2007)

Full3R said:


> Yeah, it would be hard to just give it up,
> But when my mate was doing these deals, it was to help repopulate Freshies in an area where their numbers had diminished, so it was like a conservation program used with local people



making them recognise people as a constant food source, then letting them off in the wild. captives dont go back into the wild, well rarely. i dont think this was the case...


----------



## crush the turtle (Dec 16, 2007)

sweet, nice shoots!


----------



## Full3R (Dec 16, 2007)

Freshies cant eat a human? Johnstons could give you a nasty flesh wound, but nothing serious, theyre fish eaters and eat small aquatic animals, such as yabbies, turtles and things, maybe the occasional small mammal or reptile to close to the waters edge, but again, they could bring you down, they would never see humans as a food source


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Kirby means that they will learn to associate a person with food so if released and they come across a human they might think "Awesome! I'm about to get some food thrown to me" and perhaps start heading towards them


----------



## Tsidasa (Dec 17, 2007)

Aww Happy my wittle baby, you're growing up sooo fast, can't wait to see you in Feb


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kirby said:


> making them recognise people as a constant food source, then letting them off in the wild. captives dont go back into the wild, well rarely. i dont think this was the case...




i saw a show once where they train captive tigers to hunt in Africa by slowly introducing them to bigger prey until they could kill wilder beast dont know why they would relsise them in Africa theo


----------



## Full3R (Dec 17, 2007)

oh, i get it now


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great photos!! How old is he now???


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 17, 2007)

ace#74 said:


> dont know why they would relsise them in Africa theo



That perticular subspecies of Tiger (South China) is extremely endangered, and it is much easier to protect them if a controlled population is outside of China.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah but still, they have had "controlled" introduced species in australia and look how thats going.
Im not saying not to just throwing out a fact
Couldnt a tiger out compete for food with some animals?


----------



## Kratos (Dec 17, 2007)

Awsome croc, wish i could keep one. Any chance of getting some pics of his enclosure/pool?


----------

